# Obiturary $



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Local paper wanted $740 to put a obiturary in the paper.WTF,stick it to people in time of grief?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW! They know that they have you by the short ones.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not much money coming into papers anymore. Struggling to stay afloat.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Most papers around here don't charge if the person that passed away lived in the county where the newspaper resides and the outside counties are around $25-50. That's about what it was when our son passed away 2 years ago. I was so out of it at the time I can't be for certain but I know the local paper didn't charge. $740 is outrageous.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It was Karens nephew.They opted to not put it in the County paper but put it in the small town papers and online.

IIRC when my Dad passed they charged $200 and I thought that was nuts.I always thought obituraries were free.That was 17 yrs ago.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Give Karen our regards Cy.

Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The South Bend Tribune tried charging everybody for a short while, people raised such a stink and with the number that were threatening not to renew that promptly ended.


----------

